# History of Ford police cars



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just saw this and thought it was kind of a neat history lesson. Decided to share.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

1998 - 150 MPH top speed?!? 

Hmmm........


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I loved the older boxy Chevy Caprices but the older Crown Vics were just okay until that 1998 Ford Crown Vic Interceptor came into use. That car was awesome and had some serious power under the hood. The newer police car offerings from Ford (and Chevy and Dodge) are complete crap. Once you put lights, radios, control stacks, etc. in them you have to be under 5'6" and under 160lbs to be comfortable in them (and no, that is not an exaggeration). Plus the visibility and performance are horrible. Instead of trying to appease the driver of these cars they are trying to kiss the butts of administrators who are focused on cost savings instead of performance or comfort. Almost our entire fleet is Ford Police Interceptor SUV's & Chevy Police Tahoes because no one wants the cars. Our uniformed supervisors drive Dodge Ram Police models with metal bumpers.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Our Sheriffs dept has now switched over to all full size pickup trucks,


and I'm seeing more agencies in my area going with pickup trucks...they look good, and I know they have plenty leg room.

I suspect they have the power also.



Jim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Years ago 80s I think it was in JaxFl. police used Mustangs. I hear they were fast cars.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

phideaux said:


> Our Sheriffs dept has now switched over to all full size pickup trucks,
> 
> and I'm seeing more agencies in my area going with pickup trucks...they look good, and I know they have plenty leg room.
> 
> ...


Power yes, roomy interiors yes, good handling no. You need a four lane road to turn around on somebody (or do a 10 point turn) and if you get into a pursuit you better hope they don't turn. I really like the police package Tahoes. They have big engines but have enhanced suspension and are lowered to improve handling and reduce instances of rolling on hard turns. I got a new one this past summer and I really like it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Power yes, roomy interiors yes, good handling no. You need a four lane road to turn around on somebody (or do a 10 point turn) and if you get into a pursuit you better hope they don't turn. I really like the police package Tahoes. They have big engines but have enhanced suspension and are lowered to improve handling and reduce instances of rolling on hard turns. I got a new one this past summer and I really like it.


 We put a RaodMaster suspension thing on our van it is suppose to help with roll overs but we need to ask Tirediron on this one I guess.

I'm sure I don't have to tell you how dangerous vans are for roll overs.:wave:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Power yes, roomy interiors yes, good handling no. You need a four lane road to turn around on somebody (or do a 10 point turn) and if you get into a pursuit you better hope they don't turn. I really like the police package Tahoes. They have big engines but have enhanced suspension and are lowered to improve handling and reduce instances of rolling on hard turns. I got a new one this past summer and I really like it.


 Found the video. Also that Tahoe is good looking for SUV. I clicked to test to save time.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's an article on the feature of the newer police package Tahoes.

http://www.hendonpub.com/resources/article_archive/results/details?id=5337


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Here's an article on the feature of the newer police package Tahoes.
> 
> http://www.hendonpub.com/resources/article_archive/results/details?id=5337


 That is neat and good looking. I think I've seen some of them on the roads already in Atlanta.

Built in sensor for stability and traction controls too.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't like Fords. Every one I've had is made with cheap plastic parts in the doors. Those parts break when you try to roll up the window in winter. The Ford Fiesta was no different than the Lincoln Continental I had. I'll never own another Ford/Lincoln/Mercury product.

We owned an 85 Chevy Caprice. Loved it. I know some of those were police cars. I would think that the very best cop car would have been the 90s bubble car Caprice. I know that one year they allowed the police model to have a Corvette engine. I bet that would be fun to drive.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> We owned an 85 Chevy Caprice. Loved it. I know some of those were police cars. I would think that the very best cop car would have been the 90s bubble car Caprice. I know that one year they allowed the police model to have a Corvette engine. I bet that would be fun to drive.


My very first patrol car was a 1994 or 1995 Chevy Caprice, just like this but with a star on the door. That car had so much power. Acceleration was unreal and the top end was faster than I was willing to drive. But it drove like a boat and spent more time in the shop than it did on the road. Every time they fixed something, something else went out. And it was not the only one in the fleet like that.

The older Caprice's however were awesome. I wished I would have bought one on auction and restored it.


----------

